# طلب:اماكن بيع الالكترونيات



## Eng _Elec (20 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم يا جماعة عاوز اعرف اسماء المحلات او المولات كلها اللى فى القاهرة(باب اللوق) اللى بتبيع الالكترونيات(ترانزستورات,مقاومات,............) و ياريت يكون عندة 
Wireless data transceiver modules
ياريت لو فى ارقام تليفونات كمان يبقى شغل على ميه بيضاء:13: علشان انا مش ساكن فى القاهرة و شكرا مقدما للى يقدر يقدم لى الخدمة دى.:20:


----------



## عبدالله نعمان (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
تحت امرك
انت تنزل باب اللوق
عندك محلات شهيرة
الجمال
ابوسيف
النخيلي
ومحلات كتير كلها جنب بعضها
وعندك مول النخيلي ده جنب مول البستان
بس مش معايا التليفونات
بالتوفيق


----------

